# Bow front cabinet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I am working on a long overdue project for the good lady indoors. It is a corner shoe cabinet for our hallway. My wife wanted something to fit into the corner and she stated she wanted it to be curved. It is the first time I have built a bow front cabinet but thought it would be good practice with my 'new' vacuum press. I have used it for veneering the Beech table top but never any bending. It is not complete yet but seems to be going well and I am happy with the outcome of the bowed front door. It is made using MR MDF and Beech for the stiles and frame sides. It will be painted in a Silver Grey at my wife's request. I am working on the plinth at the moment which will be attached to the bottom with screws.


----------



## Tramo (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW, Very nice !!


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Ralph


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that's neat! Well done!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

That's coming put really nice !!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Mailee as to be expected.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Very very NICE !


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good, Mailee!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellant job, a real eye catcher.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the plinth fitted today and managed to get a coat of colour on it. I was going to brush on the Silver Grey but it was too thick and didn't look very good at all. I ended up using a sponge roller to apply it and this seemed to look a whole lot better. I shall now wait until tomorrow to see if it is hard enough to nib it and put on another coat. Will keep you posted as usual. Thanks for the nice comments guys it makes it all worthwhile, just hope the little lady thinks the same way. :laugh:


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Curvy-stuff, very cool. What is "MR MDF " and where do you get it? My guess is that the big-box stores don't have it.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think (I could be wrong) I think it's Moisture Resistant; (Hope that's spelled right)


----------



## WoodTinkerer (Dec 17, 2009)

Works for me...I'm sure it will for her. larry


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes your right Danny it is Moisture resistant MDF. It is only available from timber merchants. Over here in the UK it is called Medite board. It is a denser frorm of MDF and as such gives a better edge once cut or routed. I find a couple of coats of sanding sealer on the edge and it is ready for a finish. Much better than the standard fluffy stuff. It sells well over here for making furniture as it finishes well and can also take a spray finish once sealed. HTH.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm very disappointed in you mailee, such a beautiful project deserved a full photo shoot.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

He isn't going to have the time once his wife see it. She is going to have projects lined up for the next 5 years. Great work.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the cabinet finished and ready to install. I am not too sure about the handle though. I didn't know if it should be the same colour as the unit or even a different shape? What do you guys think any suggestions? 
SWMBO thinks it should be the same colour as the unit, I am not so sure and think it should be a contrasting colour. :?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

If I were making it for my bride, I'd want it to be whatever color she wanted it to be. 

If I were making it for myself, I'd consider black, to contrast with the silver.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Mailee, 

Excellent work as usual.  

Ifin it were up to me decide on the color of the handle, I'm with Jim, contrast would look better but, since this is for the "Mrs"... best to keep her happy.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Swmbo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mailee said:


> I got the cabinet finished and ready to install. I am not too sure about the handle though. I didn't know if it should be the same colour as the unit or even a different shape? What do you guys think any suggestions?
> SWMBO thinks it should be the same colour as the unit, I am not so sure and think it should be a contrasting colour. :?


Mailee, after almost 42 yrs of marriage.
SWMBO is ALWAYS right.:agree:
Enough said.:yes4:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As a fella once said, "you can be right or you can be happy", I'll take happy any time!! :haha::haha:


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice job.

Ralph


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is the unit in place in our hall. She does want the handle changed so we are going to look for a new one this week. Still she is happy with the cabinet and has already mounted her Money Tree on top of it.


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

That is Mint !!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent work mailee.... very cool.. especially since it seems to work so well in that location...

i'd love to get my hands of a vac. press. I think bending just adds a whole new element to wood working...


----------

